# DNP : myth or real ?



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey guys,

Just found this poste on another board, is i true or just a guy with broscience who try to minimize ? Some guys are totally agree, some says "100-200mg is ok, 800mg and you can die"



> 1. "DNP is rat poison, man!" Well, no it's not. You'll also see DNP described as insecticide, pesticide, etc. The basis for the claim is that DNP does inhibit fungal growth so it has a use in agriculture to protect plants. And in high doses it, like most anything, can be fatal to an animal that ingests it. But it's not a very effective toxin (since it takes a high dose of something noxious) to have any such result, so it's no more useful as "rat poison" than claiming that salad dressing or window cleaner are "rat poison" because an animal consumed enough of it would, well, die. This hysteria is based on the idea that naming the scariest product that a substance is found in is the same as impugning the ingredient itself. But by that logic, beer cold be impugned as "cadaver preservative" because they both contain alcohol. The fact that something scary contains an ingredient doesn't mean EVERY use of that ingredient is linked to that one cherry-picked scary example. Hell, beetle shells are used to make red food dye; does anyone go around screaming that popsicles are "mashed up bugs, man!"?
> 
> I will concede this point: most cheap DNP on the market is an industrial-grade powder. That means it was produced for the mining and agriculture industries, and is not made cleanly. This is where the quality of your source makes a difference. If you bargain-shop for the cheapest stuff out there, you'll get a basic industrial DNP powder scooped from barrels. A premium source will be able to provide lab-created crystalline DNP with a 99% assay...clean stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

anyone ?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

No one will read all that to be honest. What is it you want to know, in a shortened version??


----------



## redpill859 (Mar 11, 2014)

quite a bit of stuff already on the forum on DNP, a number of members on here have been running it lately. like any PEDs its about managing the risk/benefit. yes it can kill at extreme doses but there should be no need to go above 250-500 mark. i can barely manage 250 for 2 weeks without having to come off.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/292562-tm-dnp/?do=embed

DLTBB has put some very useful info re dnp on his site also

https://bodymaxing.com/2016/10/20/dnp/

should give you a better idea of the effects and how to run it safely


----------

